# Dyson Groom Tool



## class3204 (Dec 27, 2009)

Has anyone ever used this or have heard of it??

Dyson Dyson groom tool - part 921001-01 | Dyson.com


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i use an under coat comb and a pin brush. i think 
brushing and combing by hand is more effective.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow. The price tag scares me.
We don't have a Dyson, but did find a generic version of this thing for like $10.
Other than that, a pin brush and rake like mentioned above work great.

The one thing that vacuum attachment is good for is dirty dogs, when playing outside, you can vacuum the dirt off, but for regular brushing with the objective to remove hair, I'd still use the rake/brush.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

not a rake. an under coat comb.



doggiedad said:


> i use an under coat comb and a pin brush. i think
> brushing and combing by hand is more effective.





msvette2u said:


> Wow. The price tag scares me.
> We don't have a Dyson, but did find a generic version of this thing for like $10.
> 
> Other than that,
> ...


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I think doing it by hand is more personal, and connects you with your dog.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

doggiedad said:


> not a rake. an under coat comb.



Hm...what's the difference other than how the handle is situated?

It's easier for me to use the rake.


----------



## Amrit (Jun 12, 2011)

Before jager came home i got a new attachment for my dyson. I then lifted the lever which reduces the suction force and run it over jager. This removed the already loose hair. Then with that done i rn a undercoat rake and after every stroke sucked up the hair away' The thing was if i did multiple passes it took me longer overall because the second pass would have a diminished return in terms of weak hair pulled.

The dyson hair tool is what im looking at also since it seems to reduce the time even more! and id think significantly.
im just wondering about the pin size and if its long enough to get right in there cos jagers got a long dense coat.

But for a medium hair dog id think it would work wonders.other worry is the sharpness of the bristles....pictures make it seem a bit too pointy and will scrape a dogs skin...

an


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

I've got a cheap £1 attachment for the vacumn. Jake loves it and it really gets the dust out of his coat. 
Sue


----------



## JackB. (Jul 29, 2011)

We have the Dyson attachment, and Jack loves it. He just rolls over like he's getting a massage. We use it to remove dirt, or when we brush him inside the house (we don't care where the hair goes when he's brushed outside). It cuts down on the hair flying everywhere and he sits still for it cause he likes it so much. As far as the sharpness of the bristles go, they aren't any more sharp than a normal slicker brush.


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

i got this with my kirby.

it works very very well. the bonus being that no hair goes flying all over the place. it doesn't replace actual brushing, but it really does a great job if i'm feeling lazy and don't feel like brushing him.


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

sorry... frikkin firefox crashed.

this is the tool that came with my kirby...


----------



## Amrit (Jun 12, 2011)

JackB. said:


> We have the Dyson attachment, and Jack loves it. He just rolls over like he's getting a massage. We use it to remove dirt, or when we brush him inside the house (we don't care where the hair goes when he's brushed outside). It cuts down on the hair flying everywhere and he sits still for it cause he likes it so much. As far as the sharpness of the bristles go, they aren't any more sharp than a normal slicker brush.



JackB please please can I request a close up picture of the bristles, one side view and one birds eye view?
Also if you could measure the length of a bristle from the tip of the outside end to the base of the attachment?

Would really appriciate it.


----------



## JackB. (Jul 29, 2011)

Amrit said:


> JackB please please can I request a close up picture of the bristles, one side view and one birds eye view?
> Also if you could measure the length of a bristle from the tip of the outside end to the base of the attachment?
> 
> Would really appriciate it.


Sure. I'll try my best! The bristles are only about 1/4 of an inch long. The bristles are retracted, unless using it when you have to push them out (done with my thumb in the picture). Pushing them out cuts off the suction for when you brush your dog (hope that makes sense). Wasn't sure exactly what type of picture you wanted so I took a few, and one with Jack cause it makes me laugh. Hope this is what you were asking for!


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

JackB. said:


> Sure. I'll try my best! The bristles are only about 1/4 of an inch long. The bristles are retracted, unless using it when you have to push them out (done with my thumb in the picture). Pushing them out cuts off the suction for when you brush your dog (hope that makes sense). Wasn't sure exactly what type of picture you wanted so I took a few, and one with Jack cause it makes me laugh. Hope this is what you were asking for!


Thanks for the pictures! How often do you use this on Jack? And do you find that you still have to use other grooming tools?

I've been curious about this attachment ever since I got a Dyson. It's been amazing at picking up dog hair, but not so much my hair, sadly.


----------



## JackB. (Jul 29, 2011)

lemonadeicedtea said:


> Thanks for the pictures! How often do you use this on Jack? And do you find that you still have to use other grooming tools?
> 
> I've been curious about this attachment ever since I got a Dyson. It's been amazing at picking up dog hair, but not so much my hair, sadly.


Jack's hair is pretty short and not fluffy at all, so we only use it a couple of times a week. Didn't really use anything else, maybe the occasional Furminator brushing, but not often. Now that it is getting warmer though, we just brush him outside with a regular brush (he likes to perch himself up on the patio table like a statue), and donate his hair to the birds. And yes, the Dyson vacuum has been awesome! I swear I empty a dog out of the canister twice a week!


----------



## Amrit (Jun 12, 2011)

OMG awsome! Thanks for the pics!
You say its 1.4 inch long? that less than a cm right? Sozx in the uk and hardly use inches LOL! But google conversion says 
*(1/4) inch = 0.635 centimetres 
*


----------



## JackB. (Jul 29, 2011)

Amrit said:


> OMG awsome! Thanks for the pics!
> You say its 1.4 inch long? that less than a cm right? Sozx in the uk and hardly use inches LOL! But google conversion says
> *(1/4) inch = 0.635 centimetres
> *


Sorry!! That must be confusing. I mean they are about 0.25 inches long (1/4th of an inch), so yes 0.635 cm. Maybe this picture will help.


----------



## Amrit (Jun 12, 2011)

JackB. said:


> Sorry!! That must be confusing. I mean they are about 0.25 inches long (1/4th of an inch), so yes 0.635 cm. Maybe this picture will help.


LOL it just seemed bigger than 1cm thats all that was confusing me ahah, but yeah guess that is 1/4 inch big. Hmmm i dont think it will penetrate jagers fur as well as his current undercoat rake....


----------

